# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Powerlifter Mariusz Pudzianowski

## ALL - OUT !

I watch MetRXs' Worlds Strongest Man Competition on ESPN.
These guys captivate me. My two favorites are Janne Virtinen and Mariusz Pudzianowski.

Pudzianowski, from Poland, stands 6' even and weighs 270 lbs.
Unlike the other competitors, he is all muscle. His muscles are huge and the muscle is hard. This guys physique is phenominal! He is one of the strongest men in the world to boot! I cannot over-rate this mans build. He has one of the best physiques I've ever seen.

I read he killed another motorist while drunk driving (in Poland), so will not be competing anymore.

There is next to nothing on the internet about him. Does anyone agree with me? Why doesn't anyone else mention him? (Is it because no one knows of him?) Does anyone know of pictures of him on the WWW? Does anyone know what he has/does use? (Not to take anything away from him. I sure he has great genetics to begin with; has trained his brains out; and has been lifting many of his 24 years.) But, you can't look like him without some serious help. Mariusz impresses me like no other.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

You are right the guy has an amazing phisique, but i don't know where to find any info on the guy...good luck

----------


## Canes4Ever

Would like to see him too, is he bigger & better than Jokien Aloha (not sure of the spelling), he was really one incredible built dude himself.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Jouko Ahola it is :-)
He was pretty damn big, I think the strongmen that is in shape is much cooler then the ones that are just huge fat asses.

----------


## ALL - OUT !

Jouko Ahola, from Finland, stands 6' 1" and weighs 275. That's a little more height and weight than Mariusz, but I still say Mariusz has a bigger much more impressive build. An amazing build. 

Why do the Scandinavian's (for the most part) dominate the world? A rhetorical question I suppose. Who would figure out the answer to this?

----------


## Trianon

:Strong Smiley:

----------


## flexasist

saw him today as he won worlds strongest man second year in a row and scored the most ever points in the competion.

he is awsome without a doubt.

to be so strong and yet so ripped, very good indeed

----------


## adamw1

yeah watched world strongest man today aswell he is awsome but i was dissapointed with some of the other guys i have been watching the strong man world series which pudzianoski won and thought some guys would have challenged him more like hugo girard for eg.

----------


## adamw1

www.pudzian.pl

----------


## decadbal

yea, he could definatley be a pro BBer if he chose that route. i agree, its good to see a powerlifter with a bodyfat percentage under 20.

----------


## saboudian

> yea, he could definatley be a pro BBer if he chose that route. i agree, its good to see a powerlifter with a bodyfat percentage under 20.


You mean strongman. Pretty big difference there. Mariusz has a 6 pack but its kinda funny that he doesn't have the same definition everywhere else, but who cares if you're not a BBer.

Its kinda funny that you said that though you said that about PLers. I watching a strongman qualifier today. There was a guy named glen ross from northern ireland on, probably about 6' and 450lbs, huge gut. The difference between a PLer and Strongman is that strongman have to move, this dude was the best in any event he didn't have to move in. They had a squat type event that he had absolutely dominated easily over the others, and it was kinda funny because afterwards he did a lil dancing. Anyways, when they got to a Atlas stone type event, he would kinda lift the stone quickly and kinda hold it on his enormous gut before putting the stone up. The last stone was funny cause he couldn't get it over his gut. Kinda funny cuz at the beginning of the show he said "I'm just here to show that big guys can move"

BTW, talk about resurecting a thread.

----------


## adamw1

'whos the daddy'haha

----------


## tylerdurden

haha,glen ross appears to be a cocky little **** on tv but hes actually a nice guy,used to be a pastry chef specialising in wedding cakes,piece of useless info i guess,not sure if i wanna see him mooning when he wins an event again tho,.........

----------


## adamw1

a pastry chef that figures!! :Hungry:

----------


## ddrew

Glen Ross is fat as hell, I agree, but he also an enormous guy, his shoulders are the size of bowling balls.
He will need to lose 100lbs + to show any real definition

----------


## Bigun

Glen Ross used to be a competitive BB

----------


## tylerdurden

a lot of strongmen did,eddie elwood,that danish guy who's about 50 and competed against marius and the rebublic of irelands strongest man 2003 was also a competitive bb,felt he got screwed in a show and turned to strongman instead,but ya gotta admit,glen ross looks real unhealthy like

----------


## Mikey81

Mariusz Pudzianowski is one of the strongest guys out there, I'm polish - my friends know him - sh.it I never got to talk to him - he's the same height as I am - almost 6'2 weighs about 287lbs. Everyone wonders what gear is he using? hehe can't tell but I know polish bber who is best friend of Mariusz. He told Mariusz is a phenom. At 16 he benched 370lbs - which is pretty much. www.pudzian.pl btw

----------

